# Fry pan in Ramsay's The F Word



## hellokitty (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi guys. First post here 

Gordon Ramsay uses a particular frying pan in all segments of the TV series The F Word. Does anyone know what brand they are?

It is a 'Lyon' style frying pan with riveted flat handles.

I thought it was non-stick at first but on second thought it can't be as he uses it on extreme high heat.

Spent some time googling and thought he was using De Buyer or Mauviel, but I don't think it is.

I don't have a picture but if you Youtube 'The F Word' you can see that he uses it in the entire series.

Also, I am not talking about his Royal Doulton series.

Cheers


----------



## cook4christ (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi the pan that Ramsay uses is a titanium non stick pan. it is made by Woll a german company.

it is highlighted well when you watch the youtube video of him cooking his signature sticky lemon chicken recipe.

Hope that helps, its a great pan!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Reading reviews on-line, it doesn't sound like it's any better than other non-sticks in durability though it does seem they'll guarantee the pan at that point, at least once.


----------

